# XAMPP auf anderem Rechner erreichen



## Samarek (2. Okt 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hab folgendes Problem ...

und zwar versuche ich von meinem PC aus mit einem Java-Programm auf eine MySQL-Datenbank zuzugreifen die auf einem anderen PC im LAN läuft.
Allerdings bekomme ich immer eine 


> java.net.ConnectException: Connection refused: connect



Da ich mit Netzwerk-Programmierung herzlich wenig Erfahrung habe kann ich mit der Fehlermeldung nicht wirklich viel anfangen. Ich kann noch nicht mal mit Sicherheit sagen ob das Problem in meinem Programm liegt oder ob die XAMPP Installation einfach den Zugriff nicht zulässt.
Auf meinem Localhost funktioniert alles ohne Probleme und Google ist leider auch nicht sehr hilfreich weil ich beim suchen nach den Schlüsselbegriffen natürlich immer nur Ergebnisse bekomme die mir sagen wie ich auf einen Localhost zugreife und nicht auf eine XAMPP Installation im Netzwerk.

Kann mir da mal jemand ein wenig weiterhelfen?
Ich bin momentan auch im IRC online


----------



## Marcinek (2. Okt 2012)

Die entfernte Datenbank lässt keine externen Zugriffe zu.

Konfiguriere die andere Datenbank für externen Zugriff:

google: Allow mysql external connection.


----------



## Templarthelast (2. Okt 2012)

Warum nicht per ssh auf den entfernten Computer zugreifen?


----------



## Samarek (2. Okt 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> Warum nicht per ssh auf den entfernten Computer zugreifen?



öhh ... und dann?


----------



## Templarthelast (2. Okt 2012)

Du könntest theoretisch über ssh in Java auf den anderen Pc zugreifen. Das wäre aber eigentlich relativ umständlich und man könnte einfach die mysqldatenbank auch auf Zugriff von außen konfigurieren.


----------



## vanny (2. Okt 2012)

Templarthelast hat gesagt.:


> ... man könnte einfach die mysqldatenbank auch auf Zugriff von außen konfigurieren.



Vorsicht, dass die Ports nicht im Router frei sind, sonst ist die Datenbank auch übers Netz erreichbar!


----------



## tuxedo (9. Okt 2012)

Ein SSH Tunnel ist die eindeutig bessere Lösung ...


----------

